# Appointment wednesday



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 6, 2010)

And I am bricking it  I'm way behind on my logs and all I've done is get my case file printed off. It seems ok but I'm not convinced they'll go for it. I need to print off graphs from my meter to show that my control really isn't as great as my HbA1C makes out. 

I'm scared. What if they say no? Can they say no straight away and will I have to fight with them? Will they need to see me again before they say yes? Or will my case be enough for them?

I have no idea what they're going to say to me - the pros and cons of pumping? I just don't know. And I'm starting to panic...

The summary of my case goes thus:

- insulin sensitivity with basal
- Hypoglycemia up to 4 times daily
- Fear of hypos affecting ability to lead a normal life
- Hypos affecting work situations and proving dangerous (played on the archaeology thing here)
- HbA1C does not reflect good control, rather hypos and BG swings
- Period of rebellion has led to complications
- Obsession with testing due to fear of hypos.

My next test is to work out how I'm going to get to the hospital from the train station. Bournemouth is so BIG! And goodle maps tells me itll take me an hour to walk there


----------



## shiv (Jun 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> My next test is to work out how I'm going to get to the hospital from the train station. Bournemouth is so BIG! And goodle maps tells me itll take me an hour to walk there



Have a look at the hospital website - it gives you directions if you're coming in by bus - http://www.rbch.nhs.uk/visitors/getting_here/getting_here.shtml



You will be fine. Nerves are normal and understandable. You've got a good case, you just need to make them see that!


----------



## am64 (Jun 6, 2010)

good luck sam xx nerves are normal but arent the bourmouth lot s'posed to be brilliant x


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 6, 2010)

shiv said:


> Have a look at the hospital website - it gives you directions if you're coming in by bus - http://www.rbch.nhs.uk/visitors/getting_here/getting_here.shtml
> 
> 
> 
> You will be fine. Nerves are normal and understandable. You've got a good case, you just need to make them see that!



apparently there are buses that go right from the station  May be meeting up with Lee for a coffee too. 

I'm desperate to go to the beach for a mr. whippy lol! Love ice cream.

Seriously nervous. Heading up the hospital tomorrow to print off my week summary and 3 month summery from my meter. ksdajaslkjaskldjsla


----------



## am64 (Jun 6, 2010)

oooh have an ice cream for me and give lee a hug ...he's got his wheelchair !!
is he with the same clinic you going to ??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> oooh have an ice cream for me and give lee a hug ...he's got his wheelchair !!
> is he with the same clinic you going to ??



yeah i think so, he said that they're nice there so am assuming so. Is only a maybe for the coffee atm, as I'm not sure how long I'm gunna be staying around b'mouth for on weds.


----------



## am64 (Jun 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> yeah i think so, he said that they're nice there so am assuming so. Is only a maybe for the coffee atm, as I'm not sure how long I'm gunna be staying around b'mouth for on weds.



Was it Katie who was with them aswell ?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> Was it Katie who was with them aswell ?



no idea :/


----------



## am64 (Jun 6, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> no idea :/



you know i think she was ... i will check back xx...oh sam good luck x


----------



## am64 (Jun 6, 2010)

am64 said:


> you know i think she was ... i will check back xx...oh sam good luck x



cant find the poll posted about levels of care across the country ...we started dicussing it  8th jan but can find the poll bit and im sure katie was saying come to bournmouth their great ! did the guy from imput suggest you go there too...? lets us know how you get on xx


----------



## bex123 (Jun 7, 2010)

i can safley say bournmouth diabeties clinic r amaaazzziiiinnngggg!!!! , i got transfered there from poole a couple of months ago , dr .kerr is awesome! and i dont think u'll need o worry about getting the pump he offered me one within 10 mins of talking/ meeting me , and i start on tuesday  cant wait  , hope it goes as well for u ( i suspect it will )


----------



## randomange (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck! 

I think you have a solid case, and I think the fact that you've written it all out and clearly thought it through will show them that you're an excellent pump candidate!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 7, 2010)

bex123 said:


> i can safley say bournmouth diabeties clinic r amaaazzziiiinnngggg!!!! , i got transfered there from poole a couple of months ago , dr .kerr is awesome! and i dont think u'll need o worry about getting the pump he offered me one within 10 mins of talking/ meeting me , and i start on tuesday  cant wait  , hope it goes as well for u ( i suspect it will )



wow, that's awesome. But apparenly dr Kerr is away in the states at the moment so I'll be seeing a "locum consultant" - that worries me... but looking at my three month graph stat thingywhatsit, with 15% of readings below target (ala hypo) and 46% above target, I really think they can't say know.

I hope it goes well, I'm getting really nervous!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 7, 2010)

Good luck Sam  You sound like an excellent pump candidate to me, and whoever you see the policy appears to be very pro-pump there so the locum should respect that and be of a similar mind.


----------



## shiv (Jun 7, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> 15% of readings below target (ala hypo) and 46% above target



Oh how I love Glucofacts. I got 13% below, 48% in range, and 40% above range. Wonder what they'd say to that?


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 7, 2010)

shiv said:


> Oh how I love Glucofacts. I got 13% below, 48% in range, and 40% above range. Wonder what they'd say to that?



I'm thinking the same. I've got 40% in range over three months - I can't save all my readings to PDF unfortunately D: In the grand scheme of things, it's not showing great control on my end.

But I love glucofacts. Its so COOL!


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 8, 2010)

Finally got all my logs sorted ready for tomorrow - logbooks, pump case and glucofacts graphs all stashed in a plastic wallet ready to go!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 8, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> Finally got all my logs sorted ready for tomorrow - logbooks, pump case and glucofacts graphs all stashed in a plastic wallet ready to go!



Keeping everything crossed for you Sam!


----------



## rachelha (Jun 8, 2010)

SilentAssassin1642 said:


> wow, that's awesome. But apparenly dr Kerr is away in the states at the moment so I'll be seeing a "locum consultant" - that worries me... but looking at my three month graph stat thingywhatsit, with 15% of readings below target (ala hypo) and 46% above target, I really think they can't say know.
> 
> I hope it goes well, I'm getting really nervous!




My latest stats from the DAFNE website were 10%too low, 48% on target and 42% above target, not good at all, but because my hba1c is okish they still dont seem to give a damn even though I am preggers.  

Really hope all goes well tomorrow, will be thinking of you


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (Jun 9, 2010)

its today its today its today jdsaljsalkdjsakldjsaljdkasljdsadsa

Time is running away from me this morning. I have no idea what to wear, the weather looks terrible 

i'm nervous i'm nervous asidklasjdksadjslajdlas


----------

